#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Ποιο γεωδαιτικό σταθμό να επιλέξω;

## MystMAn

Πέρσι ήμουν σε σκέψεις να αγοράσω κάποιον γεωδαιτικό σταθμό, για να με βοηθήσει στη δουλειά μου.Τώρα το σκέφτομαι περισσότερο από ποτέ.

*Ένας καλός σταθμός* της topcon ή της sokkia κοστίζει γύρω στα 4500-5000ευρώ χωρίς φπα, φυσικά υπάρχουν και πολύ ακριβότεροι αλλά δε μπορώ να δώσω τα χρήματα.

Μια λύση είναι να πάω σε* πιο φθηνό σταθμό*, κινέζικο (south, kolida, stonex κλπ) αλλά κάποιες αναρτήσεις που διαβάζω στο ίντερνετ με έχουν λίγο τρομάξει.
Στα ίδια περίπου επίπεδα με κινέζικο σταθμό, είναι ο TOPCON "GOWIN" TKS-202.Αυτός μετρά μόνο με πρίσμα.
Μήπως τον έχει στην κατοχή του κάποιος συνάδελφος;
(Άρα θα πάρω μαζί με τα παρελκόμενα και τρίποδο με κροκοδειλάκι να "κρατά" τη ράβδο του πρίσματος όρθια,αν δεν έχω βοηθό; )

Παλιότερος συνάδελφος μετρούσε οικόπεδα/γήπεδα με *θεοδόλιχο*. Αυτός υποστήριξε ότι επαρκεί ένα τέτοιο όργανο.
Σε περίπτωση λοιπόν, χρήσης ηλεκτρονικού θεοδόλιχου για μέτρηση γωνιών και μετρήσης των μηκών με laser και μετροταινία, θα έχω το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα;

Εσείς αν ήσασταν στη θέση μου,και με τις συγκεκριμένες οικονομικές συγκυρίες, πού θα κάνατε;Θα αγοράζατε ένα φθηνό όργανο τώρα ή θα πηγαίνατε για κάποιο πιο ακριβό αργότερα;Θα εξετάζατε την αγορά μεταχειρισμένου εξοπλισμού,με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα ελεγχθεί στην αντιπροσωπεία;

----------


## MystMAn

^^κάποιος;

----------


## Xάρης

Τα GPS δεν έχουν πολλά χρόνια που εμφανίστηκαν.
Μέχρι τότε πώς μετρούσαμε; Με μετροταινία και με θεοδόλιχο!
Μετά εμφανίστηκαν και οι γεωδαιτικοί σταθμοί με αποστασιόμετρα laser και τέλος τα GPS.
Γιατί GPS; Γιατί αυξάνεται κατακόρυφα η παραγωγικότητα και γιατί δεν χρειάζεσαι βοηθό.

Επειδή πολλές φορές το φθηνό βγαίνει πολύ ακριβό, θα εξέταζα πολύ προσεκτικά τις ενδεχόμενες λύσεις.
Θα προτιμούσα να νοικιάσω κάποιο όργανο για να έχω μια πρώτη επαφή, να δω τι πρέπει να έχει και τι είναι περιττό.

----------


## MystMAn

Σε ευχαριστώ Χάρη.
Δε βιάζομαι για την αγορά.
Είμαι στο στάδιο της εξέτασης προσφορών.Πάντως οι επιλογές μου δεν είναι και πολλές.
Γεωδαιτικό σταθμό made in china με βλέπω να αγοράζω.
Τσπ, ό,τι τιμή πάρω, θα ενημερώσω το Thread για άλλους συναδέλφους που ενδεχομένως, θα μπουν.

----------


## MystMAn

Τελικα κατεληξα σε γεωδαιτικο σταθμο.
Οι τιμες που βρηκα για οποιον ενδιαφερεται:

Topcon gowin tks-202 2300ευρω
Sokkia 550rx 4550ευρω
Kolida 442l 1800ευρω
Kolida 442rs 2500ευρω
Kolida 472rc 3000ευρω

Ειναι ολες χωρις φπα. (13/3/2012)

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Καλές δουλειές να έχεις και αναμένουμε τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις από τη χρήση του και την υποστήριξη της εταιρίας που το αγόρασες σε θέματα εκπαίδευσης και τεχνικής υποστήριξης.

----------

MystMAn

----------


## MystMAn

> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
> Καλές δουλειές να έχεις και αναμένουμε τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις από τη χρήση του και την υποστήριξη της εταιρίας που το αγόρασες σε θέματα εκπαίδευσης και τεχνικής υποστήριξης.


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές!Καλές δουλειές ναχετε και σεις!
 Αν δε θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση βεβαίως και θα ανεβάσω εντυπώσεις και αλλες πληροφοριες,μιας και μπορεί να βοηθήσουν και άλλους συναδέλφους.

----------


## Xάρης

Μα το φόρουμ υπάρχει μεταξύ άλλων για να εκφέρουμε γνώμες, πάντα προσωπικές και υποκειμενικές, για προϊόντα που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς οι μηχανικοί.
Έτσι ώστε να όπως είπες να βοηθηθούν οι συνάδελφοι που θα βρεθούν μελλοντικά στη θέση μας.

Κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο δε, λειτουργεί καλύτερα η αγορά, προωθούνται τα ποιοτικά και οικονομικά προϊόντα, οι εταιρίες που σέβονται τον καταναλωτή και του παρέχουν υπηρεσίες με διάρκεια και με λογικό κόστος.

----------


## Pieros

Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι ακόμα κοίτα και τα PENTAX εγώ εχω εδω και δυο χρονια το V225N μου βγηκε καπου στα 2500¤ με ΦΠΑ αν θυμαμαι καλα και ειναι μια χαρα οργανο, δεν κανει Παπαδες αλλα αμα η δουλεια σου ειναι κλασικες χαραξεις -αποτυπωσεις οικοπεδων και αγροτεμαχιων θα κανεις την δουλεια σου μια χαρα.Αν το θες για οδοποιια πρε κατι πιο ακριβο με περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες,οχι οτι δεν θα κανεις την δουλεια σου αλλα οπως ειπε και ο Χαρης για τα GPS ειναι θεμα παραγωγικοτητας.
Τα Pentax στην Β.Ελλαδα τα εμπορευοταν η  www.geosense.gr σε συναργασια με την http://www.jgc.gr/ στην Αθηνα.
Αξιζει να τα δεις νομιζω

----------


## MystMAn

Pieros σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, αλλά την περασμένη εβδομάδα αγόρασα σταθμό.

Πήρα το kolida 442rs.Ήμουν προκατειλημμένος ομολογώ,αλλά αφού έχει εγγύηση και συγκεκριμένη ανθεκτικότητα σε σκονη/υγρασία στανταρ, προσπερασα τις οποιες -αρχικές- αναστολές μου. 
Είναι φτηνός σε σχέση με άλλους επώνυμους σταθμούς και με καλές δυνατότητες για συνήθεις εργασίες χάραξης/αποτύπωσης.
Πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το όργανο μέχρι στιγμής.
Καλή και η αντιμετώπιση του αντιπροσώπου (cogo.gr) και του εκπαιδευτή.

Θα γράφω κάθε τόσο εντυπώσεις τόσο από μετρήσεις όσο και από τα σέρβις όταν έρθει η ώρα.

----------


## Miriam

MystMAn επειδη ενδιαφέρομαι και εγω...ποιες οι εντυπώσεις τελικα απο τα kolida?

----------


## kotsiasa

Η αιχμή των γεωδαιτικών σταθμών είναι η Leica.  Για έναν τοπογράφο μηχανικό ο οποίος θα ασχολείται με μεγάλης έκτασης αποτυπώσεις, ο γεωδαιτικός της Leica θα του δώσει ένα 20% παραπάνω στην απόδοσή του ανά ημέρα. Αυτό γίνεται κυρίως λόγο της σκανδάλης και του ατέρμονα στην σκόπευση.


  Για έναν μηχανικό ΠΜ ή ΑΜ, ο οποίος θα ασχολείται με τοπογραφικά για άδειες και μεταβιβάσεις ή και κάποιας μικρής έκτασης αποτυπώσεις, όλα τα όργανα που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά είτε κινέζικα (μιας και όλα στην κίνα κατασκευάζονται ή τα μέρη τους) είτε ευρωπαϊκά(?) αν έχουν ένα EDM NON PRISM από 300μ και πάνω είναι υπεραρκετά.


  Οπότε εάν πρόκειται για απλές τοπογραφικές εργασίες η επιλογή να γίνει με βάση την τιμή και τον χρόνο εγγύησης. 


  Για τις αμιγώς τοπογραφικές εργασίες η επιλογή να λάβει υπ όψη και τον βαθμό απόδοσης στο πεδίο.

----------

Xάρης

----------

